# Is this filly blue roan or silver or grey



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

This little filly is 10 months old, this year she is shedding out to be a silver/grey color. Her mother is a blue roan minimal overo and dad was a black and white tobiano. Pictures are of her and her mom at birth, of her yesterday, and of her dad. Mom is black in the winter and blue in the summer, but not as light as this filly is getting.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She looks blue roan to me. They can get pretty frosty looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If neither parent is grey, the filly can't be grey, so grey is ruled out.

I think she's blue roan. 

I don't think she's silver, as silver doesn't exist in stock horses (QH and paint). Am I correct in assuming she's of stock horse breeding (daddy sure looks like a stock horse)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She appears to be shedding blue roan. Often young horses will shed more pale roan than an older horse, so it is quite possible that even though she is shedding much lighter than her dam now, in the long run she may become more similar (darker).

For her to be gray one parent must be gray, and neither of hers are. Also with gray the face will be the first area to go gray and hers is still very dark, which is normal for a roan.

I bet she is going to be just gorgeous this summer!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't think she's silver, as silver doesn't exist in stock horses (QH and paint). Am I correct in assuming she's of stock horse breeding (daddy sure looks like a stock horse)?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually silver does exist in quarter horses, though only in a few lines. Silver is usually expressed much more minimally in QH than most breeds that carry it though. However, despite that I feel confident that the filly is roan and not silver. Neither parent shows any indication of silver.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tryst said:


> Actually silver does exist in quarter horses, though only in a few lines. Silver is usually expressed much more minimally in QH than most breeds that carry it though. However, despite that I feel confident that the filly is roan and not silver. Neither parent shows any indication of silver.


Interesting. UC Davis says that silver isn't in the stock breeds (just in Rocky Mountain horses and ponies). Not that they can't be wrong. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Interesting. UC Davis says that silver isn't in the stock breeds (just in Rocky Mountain horses and ponies). Not that they can't be wrong. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is some evidence the silver mutation in the Quarter Horses may be different from that in the gaited breeds. 

Leah in TX


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes she is a stock horse she is a paint.
here are the parents bloodlines:
Blueberry Miles Paint
Hrs Midnite Romeo Paint


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Interesting. UC Davis says that silver isn't in the stock breeds (just in Rocky Mountain horses and ponies). Not that they can't be wrong. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting since UC Davis was the lab that confirmed the first silver dapple AQHA in 2004 according to this web site: Heartland Quarter Horses


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

As others have said, one or both parents would have to carry gray or silver for it to be passed on the to foal. Gray doesn't hide on any color and silver doesn't hide on black, so we can be pretty confident that neither carries either of these genes. The dam caries roan, and the foal is expressing roan in a very classic manner with the head being unaffected, just a little more strongly than the dam (the strength of its expression will change season to season, but can also change year to year)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Her mom gets real light in hot years, if that the case with the filly this summer is going to be a scorcher. Is it possible for grey to be passed from a grandparent, the dams mom is listed as a blue roan but looks like a dapple grey to me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tryst said:


> Interesting since UC Davis was the lab that confirmed the first silver dapple AQHA in 2004 according to this web site: Heartland Quarter Horses


Huh. It is entirely possible that I misread. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

cmarie said:


> Her mom gets real light in hot years, if that the case with the filly this summer is going to be a scorcher. Is it possible for grey to be passed from a grandparent, the dams mom is listed as a blue roan but looks like a dapple grey to me.


Grey can not skip a generation.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

That's what I thought.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like she is shedding out Blue Roan


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Can we have more photos?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiner8 (Sep 1, 2012)

probably a blue roan


----------

